# Finatics aquarium store "boxing week blowout sale!"



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Hello again everyone! Well its that time of year again.... time for GREAT FISH at GREAT PRICES from a GREAT STORE! YES its the FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE BOXING WEEK BLOWOUT SALE! I have recently brought in a lot of new arrivals and my inventory levels are double what they were last year so drop by as I promise not to disappoint! I hope to see many of you over the holidays too so take care and have a safe and happy holiday season! mb

HOLIDAY STORE HOURS AND MORE ARE POSTED ON MY WEBSITE TOO AT WWW.FINATICSAQUARIUM.COM (please note the site is just getting going and it will take some time to complete! your patience will be appreciated!)

EVERYTHING IN THE STORE IS "BUY 2 GET 1 FREE!" from December 26th to December 31st.... the only catch is you must buy 2 of the same item to get the 3rd one free! ENJOY!

FREE HBH FISH FOOD WILL BE GIVEN OUT WITH EVERY PURCHASE while supplies last! value $1.99 each

For those of you who have never been to the store I welcome you! I have over 200 tanks of quality freshwater fish at great everyday low prices! I have the LARGEST SELECTION of cichlids in Ontario! I specialize in the more rare and hard to find species of cichlids! I also carry a nice selection of rainbow fish, tetras, corydoras, angelfish and plants and more! Be sure to drop in and see why I am considered as one of Ontario's PREMIER fish stores!
Thank you for your continued support and I look forward to dealing with you again soon! mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE
599 KENNEDY ROAD IN SCARBOROUGH (M1K 2B2)
-just minutes from Kennedy Subway station
-just minutes south of HWY #401
416-265-2026


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

I just wanted to give everyone a quick update too of whats in stock for the sale!

LIVE PLANTS! 
-LOTS of new plants have just arrived... large amazon swords $4.99, anubias nana $9.99 each, anubias barteri $14.99 each, various types of large aponogetons $14.99 each, various types of vals and bunch plants of all kinds too! 

FRESHWATER FISH!
-lots of new rainbows! celebes $3.99 each, madagascars $3.99 each, praecox $5.99 each, yellow/red/turquoise/boesmani all at $9.99 each! 
-lots of corydoras such as punctatus, schwartzi, sterbai, orange lazer, pandas, paleatus, albino, bronze and more! prices start at $1.99 each!
-tetras! large diamonds, cardinals, penguins, harlequins, rummynose, scissortails and more!
-dwarf cichlids! buffalo heads(cassuarius and irvinei), german strain blue and gold rams, spadetail checkerboard cichlids (d. maculatus!), bolivian red tail rams, local bred regular and albino kribensis!
-TONS of african cichlids from lakes malawi, tanganyika and victoria!
drop by and see for yourself.... I promise you won't be disappointed! mb


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tiger Datnoids all gone?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

NO the datinoids are still there! get them boxing week! best deals on then!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Was at the store on the weekend. Lots of fish in and coming in!! He had some great Anubias in!!! Defintely worth the price and even better at buy two get one free.

Probably won't see you till the new year Mike!! Have a great Christmas and new years!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking out my window and I don't see your shop open...was hoping for some pre boxing day viewing and getting first dibs on the new stock ...lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ha ha.. I saw his van on Front Street around 1-2pm yesterday


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Finatics is by far my favourite "Fish" store. I also get all my Omega One foods from Mike as he has great deals.

Looking forward to seeing you next week Mike.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.
--
Paul


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking out my window and he's there now, lol. I feel like a stalker, but for my cichlids, it's worth it!~


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you have any plants in stock?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

snaggle said:


> Do you have any plants in stock?


LIVE PLANTS! 
-LOTS of new plants have just arrived... large amazon swords $4.99, anubias nana $9.99 each, anubias barteri $14.99 each, various types of large aponogetons $14.99 each, various types of vals and bunch plants of all kinds too!


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Any Eheim filters, or t5 48" reef balasts with moon/lunar lights?


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mike do you have any large adult sterbai's? Looking for a male or two. As well if you have a blonde mermaid (non albino) I'd be willing to buy her at full price. Thanks in advance...


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

LMAO... good one KEV! trust me IF I ever see a "mermaid" of any sort she's all mine! 
TONS of plants in stock! I brought in over 500 pieces last week!
NO Eheims or lighting... BIG ALS is always best for products... hard to compete with the BIG guy's... unless you buy "online".... 

MERRY CHRISTMAS, HAPPY NEW YEAR AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE! 
LOOKING FORWARD TO BOXING DAY THIS YEAR! DOORS OPEN AT 11AM! MAYBE EVEN SOONER!!!!!  mb

PS.... thanks Paul for the pics and the help! much appreciated as always! mb


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> I'm looking out my window and he's there now, lol. I feel like a stalker, but for my cichlids, it's worth it!~


lol creepy

and cheers to Finatics!! such a great and honest store!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

DAY #1 is complete! GREAT DAY OF SALES! LOTS of stuff still available! drop by and see! OPEN ALL THIS WEEK and its still BUY 2 GET 1 FREE ALL WEEK!! 11am to 9pm (except Friday! only open till 4pm!) HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE! mb


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Does Finatics carry shrimps etc as well? Ive never been there before but sounds like a good store


----------



## RebeccaV (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello, do you have bettas at all? I'm looking for anything NOT veiltail lol, mostly interested in halfmoons and crowntails. Thanks!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

hello... YES I have shrimp but only "cherry shrimp" at $1.99 each.... 

and as for "bettas"... just some females for right now... I often have beautiful crowntails and half moons but not that often... I will post when I get in a good selection again... sorry... 

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE! thanks for your support over the past year and I look forward to seeing you all again! cheers!! mb


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

went in yesterday and got a great deal on some anubias

putting out roots already!
thanks
Mike


----------

